# Advice regarding a Desert Eagle 1911c.



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello every one. I am in the market for my forest 1911. I want it to be a gun i can carry, so i am looking for a commander or officer model. I have had my eye on a couple Springfields. The 9mm EMP and the champion operator. Both seem like awesome choices that i wouldn't be disappointed in. The unfortunate thing is that money is a factor. I came across the Desert Eagle 1911c. I was drawn by the name, I'll be honest. It is made by Bul. The guy is asking $600. That is close to half of what I'd spend on my earlier choices. I've looked at a couple reviews that pretty much had good things to say about this pistol. Both however changed the guide rod immediately. Both for different reasons. I'd like to know if anyone here has experience with this affordable 1911. Thanks.


----------



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

With price being a big factor I would recommend a Rock Island to you the Desert Eagle I have not tried before but have the Rock Island and has been very reliable, many good reviews and if ever needed customer service is said to be great.


----------



## andyman31 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a friend with one(RIA), I'll have to take him shooting so i can try it out. Thanks! Some of the reviews for the DE said the BUL customer service was really good. I'll have to research more on that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good luck on your search for your 1911 There are many out there and if there is a range that rents is a good way to try before you buy.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I go Springfield Armory, before DE, I don't buy anything made in Israel anymore, my experience with BUL customer service was terrible.


----------

